# Couple Waypoint questions



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

About to pull some soil plugs to send out to Waypoint and had a couple questions:

1. What package should I get, being in Northern Cal? They have a guide that says east of the Mississippi should get their S3M (which seems like what everyone on here gets), but if you live in the west, to get the A17 from one of their CA labs. The A17 is listed under "existing landscape," but their A05 is listed for "existing turfgrass."
https://www.waypointanalytical.com/HomeOwners

2. Where in the world are the prices listed and how do I pay? All the submittal forms have nothing about payment. I set up an online account and put in CC info, but are they going to match my name/email address to my online account automatically?

Thanks!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Don't use the California lab. Send it to Memphis, TN. If you have a pH under 7, use the S3M test. If you have a pH over 7, use the SW3 test. @g-man has noted prices here but you'd better call them and check on payment. Also ask about how the online account works.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3124


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

If you don't know whether your soil is acidic or olkaline, you can do a test with baking soda and vinegar. Put a small amount of soil in two bowls. Add a little water to dampen. In one bowl put some baking soda. In the other put some vinegar. If the baking soda one fizzes, yo have acidic soil. If the vinegar one fizzes, you have alkaline soil.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The price for the SW1 in TN stayed at 26.50 this year for me. They have a weird setup in which they do the testing, send you the results and then bill you. I would not send results without payment, but that's how they do this.

The CA prices are significantly higher. Since you are mailing the sample, USPS charges the same rate if you mail it to CA or to TN, so i mail it to TN.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> Don't use the California lab. Send it to Memphis, TN. If you have a pH under 7, use the S3M test. If you have a pH over 7, use the SW3 test. @g-man has noted prices here but you'd better call them and check on payment. Also ask about how the online account works.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3124


I don't see any SW3 test listed on their packages, nor in the TN order form:
https://www.waypointanalytical.com/HomeOwners
https://www.waypointanalytical.com/Docs/samplesubmittalforms/WaypointTurfInformationSheet-Tennessee.pdf
https://www.waypointanalytical.com/Docs/samplesubmittalforms/WaypointSoilInformationSheet-Tennessee.pdf

Am I missing something, or did they change it up?



g-man said:


> The price for the SW1 in TN stayed at 26.50 this year for me. They have a weird setup in which they do the testing, send you the results and then bill you. I would not send results without payment, but that's how they do this.
> 
> The CA prices are significantly higher. Since you are mailing the sample, USPS charges the same rate if you mail it to CA or to TN, so i mail it to TN.


Nor do I see the SW1 :shock:

But yeah, I'll mail it off to TN for sure. I did see in another thread where they were significantly cheaper. I'm sending 3 samples in from my 3 grass zones.

First time I'm doing an analysis and want to see if they clock in close to each other. One is a regular grass zone, another that's under a 45-foot blue oak that drops leaves and stuff 10 out of 12 months of the year that gets mulched into the grass, and a third around our pool where we had sod laid. If they're all similar, I'll just do 1 mixed sample the next time I'm doing it.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Here you go. It's listed under Western on the TN forms.
https://www.waypointanalytical.com/Docs/samplesubmittalforms/WaypointSoilInfosheet-IncludesSWandSCpackagesWestern-Tennessee.pdf


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

SW1 is all you need. I mistyped earlier.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> Here you go. It's listed under Western on the TN forms.
> https://www.waypointanalytical.com/Docs/samplesubmittalforms/WaypointSoilInfosheet-IncludesSWandSCpackagesWestern-Tennessee.pdf


Awesome, thank you!


----------

